# A Man and his Fox Snookie



## FurrIs4Ever (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.bing.com/videos/watch/video/fox-gets-its-own-apartment/ufpkrnpb This video made my day. The fox even stays in the guys apartment.


----------

